# buying a "true flat keyboard"



## godshot7 (Jul 30, 2006)

i am looking to buy a keyboard where the keys are flush w/ the board itself. it kinda looks like the buttons on a razr cell phone. im not sure if they make one but if they do let me know.. or let me know the next best thing...thanks.....


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

This is the keyboard I use, the *Advent KBW100*. It's not exactly flat but it's as close as I could find. Labtec and Logitech also do ultra-thin keyboards, but I prefer the aluminium finish on the Advent, and the keys are silent.










Another good one is the *Cherry eVolution Barracuda*. Black and very flat.

Or you could make your own, like in *this article*


> After taking an ancient Microsoft Internet Keyboard apart, turns out it’s a rather simple mod to convert it to a wafer-thin, touch sensitive, transparent beast. Little bit of duck tape, and it’s perfect
> 
> How it works:
> There are 3 plastic layers. Two, on top and bottom, have the contacts that touch each other to form a keypress. The middle one has holes where the keys were, so if you leave the keyboard flat, the contacts are a quarter of a millimeter away from each other, held there by the middle layer. However, press any spot, and the contacts touch, the equivalent of a keypress.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Maybe something like this.
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1499818&CatId=533


----------



## ckaos2002 (Apr 1, 2011)

cleankeys - Your new germ-free zone.


----------



## ckaos2002 (Apr 1, 2011)

Minebea cool leaf - Gizmodo, the Gadget Guide


----------

